# Practicing Scales.



## Potiphera

In the F# minor scale, is the E# the F key? 

Thanks.


----------



## Eschbeg

Yes. [15 characters]


----------



## Potiphera

Eschbeg said:


> Yes. [15 characters]


 Thank you sir, :tiphat:


----------

